# Przesiadka z 915P na P35

## timor

Witam.

Obecnie posiadam płytę główną Asus P5GD1PRO (ICH6) i prescott'a, chcę się przenieść na Gigabyte GA-P35C-DX3R (ICH9) i Q6600 - może trafię na właściciela tej nowej płyty  :Wink: 

Otóż nie mam zamiaru przeinstalowywać mojego Gentoo, zwyczajnie brak czasu i silnej woli  :Smile:  dlatego interesuje mnie możliwość takiej konfiguracji obecnego systemu aby po prostu wystartował po przepięciu dysków.

Jeśli się nie mylę to za obsługę obu chipsetów odpowiedzialny jest ten sam moduł więc nic nie muszę zmieniać (chyba). Dorzuciłem moduł dla sieciówki r8169.

Obecne ustawienia procesora w kernelu/flagi w make.conf ustawione są na prescott'a tak jak zalecane dla q6600 na 32-bitach.

Słyszałem o problemie z sieciówką która nie chce startować bez ustawienia WOL na windzie - ale jeśli nie mam windy to czy problem jest aktualny?

W sumie sporo wybadałem i już zrobiłem, ale zawsze to lepiej zapytać - może ktoś ma taki sprzęt i mógłby jeszcze doradzić coś co powinienem zrobić. Może też popełniłem jakiś błąd i w takim wypadku byłbym wdzięczny za zwrócenie uwagi. Uwagi na temat późniejszych możliwości optymalizacji takiego systemu też mile bym widział.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## rapidus

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gigabyte_GA-P35-S3

Jak pozaznaczałeś wszystko w kernelu, to powinno być ok.

Ja też tak robiłem przechodząc z xpress 200 na p35 i nie było żadnego problemu, no nazwa sieciówki się zmieniła i była pod eth1 a nie pod eth0 i chyba to wszystko.

Dodaj sobie wpis ( jeśli go nie masz w make.conf)

```
WANT_MP="true"  
```

Tylko trzeba to wyłączać podczas kompilacji openoffice;).

Pozdro

----------

## timor

Dzięki, nawet przez myśl mi nie przeszło że takie rzeczy można w wiki znaleźć  :Wink: 

Brakowało mi tylko jmicron'a, więc przesiadka powinna pójść gładko - teraz czekam już tylko na sprzęt  :Wink: 

----------

## Bialy

To mi sie podoba na gentoo  :Exclamation: 

Ostatnio zmienialem plyte glowna z prockiem na konkurencyje firmy na serwerze.

Wystarczylo dodac w kernelku nowe moduly i smigalo (oczywiscie pozniej zmiana make.conf i emerge -e world).

----------

## timor

Ja nawet nie będę musiał przekompilowywać systemu bo obecne flagi są zalecanymi dla 32bit tego procesora.

Inna sprawa - słyszałem, że wersja gcc 4.2 jest bardziej "wielowątkowa" w znaczeniu, że w dużo większym stopniu potrafi wykorzystać możliwości wielordzeniowych procesorów. To prawda? Warto się bawić?

----------

## timor

Mam już nowy sprzęcik i działa całkiem fajnie  :Smile: 

Problem mam z kartą telewizyjną: Winfast 2000XP Expert. Ponieważ wyjście dźwięku z tej karty wpina się do portu CD_IN na płycie głównej (tak jak CD-ROM - analogowo) i tu niespodzianka dla mnie bo w alsamixer'ze nie ma opcji głośności dla CD.

Problem jest trochę specyficzny i nie mogę trafić na nic konkretnego na sieci, nie chciałbym też wymieniać karty TV bo obecna ma bardzo ostry obraz.

Czy ktoś ma pomysł od czego w ogóle zacząć poszukiwanie rozwiązania?

Może jeśli ktoś ma tę płytę (lub podobną - wszystkie mają ten sam układ dźwiękowy) to niech sprawdzi czy ma u siebie regulację głośności dla CD - byłbym wdzięczny.

Inna sprawa to nowo zakupiona przeze mnie nagrywarka Pioneer DVR-215, wywala błędy podczas startu systemu: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4) - wydłuża to start o ok. 15-20s.

Googlałem trochę i znalazłem, że to jakiś błąd w sterowniku i można kombinować z patchowaniem kernela - ale jestem ciekaw czy to konieczne. Może po prostu mam jakiś syf w kernelu i źle wybrane opcje dla nagrywarki sata?

Wyciąg z loga:

```
Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: Probing IDE interface ide0...

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: Probing IDE interface ide1...

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.3

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0200 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf stag pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi0 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi1 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi2 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi3 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi4 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi5 : ahci

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea100 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea180 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea200 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea280 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea300 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8cea380 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 17

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3250620AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata2.00: ATA-6: ST3160827AS, 3.42, max UDMA/133

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata2.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: ATAPI: PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215, 1.06, max UDMA/66

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: qc timeout (cmd 0xef)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: failed to set xfermode (err_mask=0x4)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: limiting SATA link speed to 1.5 Gbps

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: limiting speed to UDMA/66:PIO3

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: COMRESET failed (errno=-16)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5.00: configured for UDMA/66

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata5: EH pending after completion, repeating EH (cnt=4)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte hardware sectors (250059 MB)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3160827AS      3.42 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PIONEER  DVD-RW  DVR-215  1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Jan 30 21:56:08 tmr KERNEL: scsi 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

```

Mój konfig: http://wklej.org/id/cd88a02caa

Pozdrawiam.

EDIT:

Znalazłem rozwiązanie na te zwiechy (failed to set xfermode):

1. Aktualizacja jajka do 2.6.24 - tam jest już łatka poprawiająca tego buraka, minusem na chwilę obecną jest fakt że nie działa mi z nowym jajkiem alsa.

2. Ponieważ ta płyta ma dwa sterowniki SATA (intel, jmicron) to główny (intel) ustawiłem sobie w tryb ahci a drugi w ide i tam podpiąłem nagrywarkę. Na razie działa bez problemu.

Nadal nie mam nic na CD_IN'a   :Sad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Mam GA-P35-DS3. Tu jest mój konfig. Wszystko śmiga jak należy.

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Mam GA-P35-DS3. Tu jest mój konfig. Wszystko śmiga jak należy.

 Masz w regulacji głośności kontrolkę dla CD_IN'a, CD?

----------

## mziab

timor: Masz może w dmesg coś podobnego?

```
hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
```

Jeśli możesz, pokaż też wynik:

```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | head -n4
```

Może bedę w stanie coś pomóc  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Strzał w dziesiątkę  :Wink:  (widzę, że wiesz coś czego ja jeszcze nie  :Smile: 

```
timor@tmr ~ $ dmesg | grep hda_codec

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

timor@tmr ~ $ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | head -n4

cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#0: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

timor@tmr ~ $ sudo cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#2 | head -n4

Codec: Realtek ALC885

Address: 2

Vendor Id: 0x10ec0885

Subsystem Id: 0x1458a002
```

codec#0 u mnie nie było, ale był codec#2 więc przypuszczam, że się kwalifikuje  :Wink: 

Może jeszcze to będzie pomocne:

```
# eix alsa -Ic

[I] media-libs/alsa-lib (1.0.14a-r1@27 VIII 2007): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Library

[I] media-libs/alsa-oss (1.0.14@27 VIII 2007): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture OSS compatibility layer.

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa (0.10.14(0.10)@11 IX 2007): plugin for gstreamer

[I] media-sound/alsa-driver (1.0.15@30 I 2008): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

[I] media-sound/alsa-headers (1.0.14@10 VIII 2007): Header files for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture kernel modules

[I] media-sound/alsa-utils (1.0.14(0.9)@27 VIII 2007): Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Utils (alsactl, alsamixer, etc.)

Found 6 matches.
```

edit:

Tak sobie pogooglałem i widzę, że te nowe hda_intel są "tak sobie" wspierane   :Sad:  Masz może jakieś działające rozwiązanie czy po prostu muszę czekać na nowszą alsę?

----------

## mziab

Cóż, sztuczka, która znam polega na dopisaniu jednej linijki kodu do patch_realtek.c. W twoim przypadku trzeba będzie znaleźć "static struct snd_pci_quirk alc882_cfg_tbl[]"

U mnie wygląda to tak:

```
static struct snd_pci_quirk alc882_cfg_tbl[] = {

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1019, 0x6668, "ECS", ALC882_6ST_DIG),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x105b, 0x6668, "Foxconn", ALC882_6ST_DIG),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1462, 0x6668, "MSI", ALC882_6ST_DIG),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1462, 0x28fb, "Targa T8", ALC882_TARGA), /* MSI-1049 T8  */

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x161f, 0x2054, "Arima W820", ALC882_ARIMA),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x060d, "Asus A7J", ALC882_ASUS_A7J),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x1243, "Asus A7J", ALC882_ASUS_A7J),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x13c2, "Asus A7M", ALC882_ASUS_A7M),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x817f, "Asus P5LD2", ALC882_6ST_DIG),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x81d8, "Asus P5WD", ALC882_6ST_DIG),

   SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1043, 0x1971, "Asus W2JC", ALC882_W2JC),

   {}

};
```

Po tym ostatnim Asusie dopisz linijkę:

```
SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1458, 0xa002, "Gigabyte GA-P35C-DX3R", ALC882_6ST_DIG),
```

Liczby wziąłem z twojego "Subsystem Id". ALC882_6ST_DIG oznacza 6 jacków z tyłu + opcjonalne wyjście spdif. Quirk dopisujemy do tablicy dla alc882, bo tak figuruje w dmesg.

Zmianę nanieść w odpowiednim momencie za pomocą sztuczki z Ctrl+Z albo za pomocą autopatchera z portage-bashrg-ng (polecam). Osobiście używam alsy z kernela, więc zmianę musiałem nanieść jednorazowo (do następnej zmiany źródeł). W każdym razie, sygnałem, że wszystko się udało, będzie brak tamtego komunikatu o "auto-probe" przy przeładowywaniu alsy.

Nie gwarantuję, że dopisanie tej jednej linijki rozwiąże wszystkie twoje problemy, ale brakujące kontrolki w alsamixer pojawią się na bank. Tak było w moim przypadku na MSI P35-NEO z ALC888 na pokładzie. Dopisałem sobie odpowiednią linijkę (w moim przypadku w sekcji od alc883), przekompilowałem alsę, restart usługi i wszystko zaczęło śmigać  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie łatwiej zamiast bawić się z control-Z dac poprostu ebuild /usr/portage/.../xxx.ebuild unpack, zmienić pliki, ebuild /usr/portage/.../xxx.ebuild compile i ebuild /usr/portage/.../xxx.ebuild qmerge ?

----------

## timor

Dzięki wielkie za pomoc, rozwiązanie działa wyśmienicie i przywróciło moją kartę TV do łask  :Smile: 

Tak jeszcze dla potomnych:

```
SND_PCI_QUIRK(0x1458, 0xa002, "Gigabyte GA-P35C-DX3R", ALC882_6ST_DIG),
```

 - na końcu musi być przecinek.

----------

## mziab

Rzeczywiście, przecinek zjadło mi się  :Smile:  Poprawione.

SlashBeast: Najlepszym sposobem jest moim zdaniem wyżej wymieniony autopatcher. Używam od dłuższego czasu. Bardzo zmyślny wynalazek  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

ha!

też mam tego Pioneera DVR-215 i dokładnie ten sam problem przy bootowaniu. Rozwiązałem go przepinając nagrywarkę na kontroler jmicron (z ich), ale wolałbym wrócić na ich. Mi nawet na jajku .24 wywala te błędy, masz może gdzieś linka do patcha?

----------

## timor

Na gentoo-sources-2.6.24-gentoo-r2 już nie mam tego problemu, więc Pioneer wrócił na kontroler Intela. Swoją drogą fajna nagrywareczka - bardzo cicha w stosunku do mojego wcześniejszego Lite-On'a  :Smile: 

----------

